# Elmers grasshopper



## Mbergmueller (Jan 22, 2011)

I've almost completed Elmers Grasshopper engine. I drew the plans(slightly modified) into D2NC then imported it to Mach 3. I've CNC'd my mini mill using the stock screws with split nuts. The mill works..OK. I have to re-tighten things every once and a while. 
 But the engine is running an looks good. I still have some finishing work and polish to do. Here is some pics and video


----------



## Mbergmueller (Jan 22, 2011)

Some Videos
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki7-MSh2c7E[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EUkYTM42MA[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvJ5Aa8GJZs[/ame]


----------



## Maryak (Jan 23, 2011)

Mbergmueller ,

Welcome to our forum.

 wEc1

Very nice engine. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## jonesie (Jan 23, 2011)

welcome. nice looking and a nice runner good job. jonesie


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice and runs very well as the slow speed indicates. Thanks for sharing the pics and vids.

Bill


----------



## Mbergmueller (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, the big flywheel(almost too big) helps. It's still taking a lot of pressure which I hope will come down with running. I might thin the flywheel casting also.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very impressive Mbergmueller! Thm:

When they will run that slow you got it *ALL* right.
Well done!

Rick


----------



## doubletop (Feb 24, 2012)

I like this one.......


----------



## danstir (Feb 24, 2012)

Great job! A very nice engine.


----------



## vascon2196 (Feb 24, 2012)

Great job!!!!

Awesome running engine...

Chris


----------

